# Idiot bird hunters!



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Who ever it is that is hunting southwest Utah quail off of a 4 wheeler, if you are not a quadriplegic confined to hunting off one you are a worthless waste of human flesh :evil:

Miles and miles of draws and ever one that was wide enough had four wheel tracks up and down them today. Ever time they busted a covey of birds they left empty shells in the tracks the wheelers made. I thought this kind of hunting only happened with big game, not birds. Lazy **** get off you fat butts and walk like the rest of us before you ruin more habitat!

Other then all the covey's busted up and scatted from hell to breakfast :evil: it was a pretty good shoot today


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Opps Sorry......


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

BUT on a serious note... There is a good chance it is not bird hunters or even hunters for that matter that ride the wheelers.... I know a GRUNDLE of ranchers that check the cattle or move them from wheelers. Having the shells in the wheeler tracks makes me think they was doing as you was and walkin the wheeler tracks and shot birds from there!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

There were no other foot tracks in the washes except where they stopped and shot from. These were clearly quail hunters doing this. I also picked up 6 loaded 20 gauge shells at one of the spots where they stopped and shot from. It looked like the broke the covey and then ran after them up a hill they couldn't take the wheeler up.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm, Just one more reason to add the the many that I loath wheelers and the fat lazy slugs who ride them. I know, not ALL of you are fat.

*HATE HATE HATE EM!!!* :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

This needs to be investigated... I have an idea and know how to do it... PM me the place and I will check it out. That is the least I can do!


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

TAK said:


> This needs to be investigated... I have an idea and know how to do it... PM me the place and I will check it out. That is the least I can do!


Dude...you are scandalous...you crack me up :lol:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

TAK said:


> This needs to be investigated... I have an idea and know how to do it... PM me the place and I will check it out. That is the least I can do!


PM on the way

NOT :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

toomeymd said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > This needs to be investigated... I have an idea and know how to do it... PM me the place and I will check it out. That is the least I can do!
> ...


Can you blame a guy for trying? :mrgreen:


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

I came out the other day with 47 empties in my pockets and I hunt with a flintlock!!

I have seen many, many so called 'hunters' on foot leave empties all over the place, so it might not have been the atv riders.

It tells me they don't care about the land or the others who share it with them and they sure don't reload.

Sorry your hunt was dampened by the thoughtless actions of others, but at leat you got out!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Packbasket said:


> I came out the other day with 47 empties in my pockets and I hunt with a flintlock!!
> 
> I have seen many, many so called 'hunters' on foot leave empties all over the place, so it might not have been the atv riders.


Fresh shells and fresh tracks only around the wheeler tracks. Pretty sure it was them.

Glad to see other who clean up also. I just wish the empties were 28 gauge shells so I could use them. You should see the back of my truck right now, I have almost every brand and gauge of shell out there from picking up empties. Even 410 lead where the only thing they could of been shooting were ducks :evil: I am using the 410 though to reload  those and 28 are not cheap!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Another 28 lover! I have never shot mine, but will take delivery of another this week. I bought a case of WAAHS #8s at Sportman's the other day for $101 out the door. These hulls are supposed to be good for 10 reloads, so I should be set for a long time. I also bought some 28 gauge steel #6's for GWT. It's newly available from Winchester in the Expert line. It was ~$13.00/ box delivered, but I don't shoot very many.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Great choice.

I like the new AA hulls but prefer the older one's for loading. I have been looking at the Winchester steel loads but right now I have plenty of tungsten poly and hevi reloads for popping the fowl with. Don't think that a 28 won't bring down big ducks and geese and you only have to shoot the little birds with it. Hevi shot 6'es kill honkers nicely  What brand is the new gun?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

The new one is from Joel Etchen in PA, one of their special order 28ga/.410 Beretta Silver Pigeon II combination sets with upgraded wood. I'm excited to see it, as the photos are sure nice.

I think I've decided to keep my Silver Pigeon S. They don't offer that any more, and it will be a nice ice hunting gun or upland. I plan to shoot just steel out of it for waterfowl now, mostly due to cost. The problem is not having a commercially available steel wad for it. The stuff I bought will last me for years, however.


----------

